# Condensador de flujo - Viaje en el tiempo



## djwash (Dic 28, 2010)

Condensador de Flujos - Asesoramiento en materia de desplazamiento temporal.



Si, ahora es posible viajar en el tiempo, con este condensador de flujos, esta hecho con un taper apto para microondas, y led de alto brillo.

Se alimenta con un minireactor nuclear que lo conseguis en cualquier ferreteria.
Consume un poco mas de 1gW...

Les dejo una foto del Condensador de flujos instalado en un Renault 12, le tuvimos que poner butacas de competicion para que los baches temporales no nos muevan de los asientos.



Disponemos de toda la lina de esquemas y repuestos para tu maquina del tiempo.

Los morlocks averiaron tu maquina del tiempo modelo standard? No hay problema, basta de googlear sin resultados, pedinos el diagrama que quieras, tambien tenemos toda la linea de accesorios H.G. Wells originales.

Tambien tenemos el esquematico del Hiper Impulso del Halcon Milenario:



Desde 1985 viajando a 88 millas por hora, contamos con la asesoria de:

Dr. Brown


Chewbacca


Teoria-principios acerca de viajar en el tiempo:

Stephen Hawking


Se realizan envios contrarreembolso, por micro y se pactan entregas temporales.
Envios al interior y al pasado previo deposito bancario (o posterior en caso de envio al pasado ¿?).

Les dejo en esquematico asi lo arman en sus casas, la PCB no esta disponible, pero animo, es facil de hacer es de una sola capa...



Saludos... que calor que hace aca en San Juan...


----------



## xavirom (Dic 28, 2010)

> Les dejo en esquematico asi lo arman en sus casas, la PCB no esta disponible, pero animo, es facil de hacer es de una sola capa...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 45295


 
Me mató, jajajaja, espectacular!!!!!!!


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 28, 2010)

No lo contruire pues me faltan unas piezas...............hmmmm Jameco las tendra o las puedo sacar de algun deshuese?

alguien me puede indicar donde comprar la empanada 2n3055?? o si me la pueden vender, esperareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## djwash (Dic 28, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> alguien me puede indicar donde comprar la empanada 2n3055?? o si me la pueden vender, esperareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Un reemplazo puede ser algo asi pero con carne molida dentro (o con el relleno que quieras):





Pero ojo que COLECTOR Y EMISOR cambian con respecto a las puntas de la empanada...

O lo reemplazas directo por un MOSFET canal P (pollo)



Saludos...


----------



## xavirom (Dic 29, 2010)

> alguien me puede indicar donde comprar la empanada 2n3055?? o si me la pueden vender, esperareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
Podés intentar conseguir el 2N3055H, ese es de humita..............


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2010)

djwash:
*Te pegó mal el calor*, ehhhhh?
Pero mejor salí y date una vuelta por el parque que hoy está bastante mas fresco...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

vieran que tengo un condensador de flujos pero de los primeritos, se ve flameadon, la verdad no lo he probado, pero ps si alguien se anima, lo espero ayer y lo instalamos....


----------



## djwash (Dic 29, 2010)

@ezavalla:  SI, hoy que alivio, buena idea, voy saliendo...

@Helminto G.: Hubieras avisado despues (antes) asi lo veia despues (el lunes pasado), estoy llendo a cruzar un Agujero de gusano para comprobar la Paradoja del abuelo, llevo dos (2) medias docenas de empanadas (transistores) y un pionono (inductancia de 30uH)...

Si ven un agujero negro corran...¿?


----------

